# Waldhaus Bike Marathon



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Juni 2007)

Hi

Wer von euch fährt alles am Sonntag dort mit? 


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## keroson (6. Juni 2007)

Ich...
Ziel: Top... naja mal schaun, wenns wieder so wie letzte Woche läuft...

auf jeden Fall schau ich mir nachher mal die Strecke an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (6. Juni 2007)

und die Strecke ist eigendlich ganz Ok für ein Marathon, relativ viel Strasse, n paar Durschlaggefahr stellen (einen Mitfahrer hats da schön erwischt...) und n paar Kurven die net ganz ohne sind (m. Bruder hat ne schöne Hose von mir total zerissen, und sein bein ist jetzt genauso schön "tätowiert" wie meins....)
n paar Schlammstellen, durch die man mit nem racing ralph nicht durchkommt, aber sonst ganz nett...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Juni 2007)

*und die Strecke ist eigendlich ganz Ok für ein Marathon, relativ viel Strasse, 
*

Du meinst Schotter? 
Oder ists sogar Asphaltstraße?

*n paar Durschlaggefahr stellen (einen Mitfahrer hats da schön erwischt...) und n paar Kurven die net ganz ohne sind (m. Bruder hat ne schöne Hose von mir total zerissen, und sein bein ist jetzt genauso schön "tätowiert" wie meins....)
n paar Schlammstellen, durch die man mit nem racing ralph nicht durchkommt, aber sonst ganz nett...*

Klingt net schlecht aber ich sollt wohl wegen den Schlammstellen die Kombi Ralph/Nobby nochmal überdenken. Oder sinds nur sehr kurze Passagen?
Naja bis Sonntag könnts trockener sein, aber wer weiß obs nicht noch Gewitter bis dorthin gibt..

Gruß
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Rock-the-forest (6. Juni 2007)

Dachte eigentlich die Strecke recht gut zu kennen, wo sollen denn die Schlammstellen sein ??


----------



## keroson (6. Juni 2007)

ist so n kurzer singletrail, da wurden vor 2 Jahren glaub ich Fotos gemacht (damals war da aber noch kein Schlamm), naja die Pampe ist so halb trocken, habs n paar mal versucht, bin nicht ohne aus klickern raus durchgekommen, und ich hab ja schon viel schlamm etc. erlebt (Kanada im Frühjahr... )
Später kommt dann auch nochmal was kurzes, des man aber umfahren kann...
Aber wenns nochmal Schüttet wird des dort ne kurze Laufpassage...


Werde trotzdem speedking vorne, und ralle hinten fahren, vor allem wegen 10% Asphalt....


----------



## Joei (9. Juni 2007)

hey leute , es gibt eine kleine schlammstelle , die ist 2meter lang  , also macht euch mal nicht in die hosen , da rollt man mit racing ralph vorne hinten locker durch , und wer nur wegen dieser einen stelle en nobby nic drauf macht wirds auf der restlichen strecke voll bereuen , weil es richtig geil rollende waldwege sind. ich bin die strecke alleine letzte woche 2 mal abgefahren und kenn sie sogut wie auswendig. also meine empfelung , racing ralph vorne hinten ( es sei denn ihr sitzt das erste mal auf nem MTB und könnt gar keine technik)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Juni 2007)

Joei schrieb:


> hey leute , es gibt eine kleine schlammstelle , die ist 2meter lang  , also macht euch mal nicht in die hosen , da rollt man mit racing ralph vorne hinten locker durch , und wer nur wegen dieser einen stelle en nobby nic drauf macht wirds auf der restlichen strecke voll bereuen , weil es richtig geil rollende waldwege sind. ich bin die strecke alleine letzte woche 2 mal abgefahren und kenn sie sogut wie auswendig. also meine empfelung , racing ralph vorne hinten ( es sei denn ihr sitzt das erste mal auf nem MTB und könnt gar keine technik)



Hi Joei

Des klingt gut, ich lass jetzt aber die Kombi aus Ralph hinten und Nobby vorne drauf, hab kein Bock mehr jetzt oder morgen früh noch zu wechseln, wird wohl ok sein. 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## keroson (10. Juni 2007)

so Jungs wie wars den, irgendwann hats ja echt mords Spass gemacht


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juni 2007)

jo, war ganz kuhl. meine zeit ist mies, aber hat laune gemacht.
nervig nur die engstellen zb an der brücke. 
das zweite schlammstück untem im wald hätte man gut fahren können, 
wenn nicht vor einem welche aus-/absteigen...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Juni 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> so Jungs wie wars den, irgendwann hats ja echt mords Spass gemacht



Ja, war scho cool, nur die ca. 6-7 Minuten Wartezeit (4-5 Minuten am ersten Trail und der Rest an der engen Holzbrücke waren schon nervig, wollt mich eigentlich in den ersten Block stellen aber da es 15 Minuten vorm Start dort schon so voll war hatte ich kein Bock mich vorzuschieben und hab mich gegen Ende des 2. Blocks aufgestellt, was ein Fehler war! 

Naja dann hatte ich wegen Schaltungs - und Schlauchproblemen noch weng Zeit verloren , um die 3 Minuten gesamt aber war von der Strecke her genial, schöne Bolzerstrecke und die Trails waren ne nette Abwechslung, auch die Stimmung bei Zieleinlauf und auf der Strecke war echt gut! 

Bin auf die Ergebnisse sehr gespannt!  


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (11. Juni 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Bin auf die Ergebnisse sehr gespannt!



Falls Sie mal kommen sollten. Find, das ist schon ein schwaches Stück, dass die Listen immer noch nicht online sind...


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juni 2007)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Falls Sie mal kommen sollten. Find, das ist schon ein schwaches Stück, dass die Listen immer noch nicht online sind...



zumal sie am SO schon aushingen. 
wie viel arbeit kann das sein,
die auf die HP zu übertragen...


----------



## australieneagle (11. Juni 2007)

Das liegt nicht am Veranstalter, sondern am Zeitmesser Isy-Timing. Die brauchen immer sehr lange, bis sie die Ergebnisse bereitstellen. Die Veranstalter sollten eben nicht die billigste Lösung wählen, vor allem weil man nun regelmäßig mit über 600 Teilnehmern rechnen kann, sondern professionelle Timingsysteme wie Datasport oder Mika.


----------



## Oetti03 (11. Juni 2007)

australieneagle schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht am Veranstalter, sondern am Zeitmesser Isy-Timing. Die brauchen immer sehr lange, bis sie die Ergebnisse bereitstellen. Die Veranstalter sollten eben nicht die billigste Lösung wählen, vor allem weil man nun regelmäßig mit über 600 Teilnehmern rechnen kann, sondern professionelle Timingsysteme wie Datasport oder Mika.



 Völlig richtig.


----------



## keroson (11. Juni 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ja, war scho cool, nur die ca. 6-7 Minuten Wartezeit (4-5 Minuten am ersten Trail und der Rest an der engen Holzbrücke waren schon nervig



Kann mir gar net vorstellen, dass es so schwierig sein kann überso ne blöde Brücke zu fahren
 so ne blöde Brücke zu fahren... als Ausweg konnte man bei der Brücke ja noch quer durch den Bach... naja an beiden Stellen war ich noch relativ weit vorne dabei, in der ersten Abfahrt hat ich noch den Benny Rudiger neben mir ;-) und an der Brücke hmm, dar war die technisch nicht ganz so begabte Pia Sundtsted an meinem hinterrad... und dann, naja dann kamen die Krämpfe, Angefange von Magen über Waden bis Oberschenkel, naja hab am Tag davor nix essen können, Dank ner "Magenverstimmung" aber starten wollt ich schon, allein wegen dem Startgeld, 30 euro zahlen und nicht starten, wär n bissle blöd... aber was solls, nächste Woche in Kirchzarten geht wieder die post ab,  , wird beim short trek sicher n heftiges Anfangstempo geben, der komplette Junioren Nationalkader hat sich angemeldet...


----------



## Oetti03 (11. Juni 2007)

*Listen sind endlich online!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Juni 2007)

_Kann mir gar net vorstellen, dass es so schwierig sein kann überso ne blöde Brücke zu fahren
 so ne blöde Brücke zu fahren... _

Ja, das versteh ich auch net  aber es war halt ne "Riesentraube" von Bikern davor und es ging nur laangsam weiter ..

_als Ausweg konnte man bei der Brücke ja noch quer durch den Bach... 
_

Ja, wär garnit schlecht gewesen, lieber bissle nass als soviel Zeit verlieren.  

_naja an beiden Stellen war ich noch relativ weit vorne dabei, in der ersten Abfahrt hat ich noch den Benny Rudiger neben mir ;-) und an der Brücke hmm, dar war die technisch nicht ganz so begabte Pia Sundtsted an meinem hinterrad... und dann, naja dann kamen die Krämpfe, Angefange von Magen über Waden bis Oberschenkel, naja hab am Tag davor nix essen können, Dank ner "Magenverstimmung" aber starten wollt ich schon, allein wegen dem Startgeld, 30 euro zahlen und nicht starten, wär n bissle blöd... _

Versteh ich gut.

_aber was solls, nächste Woche in Kirchzarten geht wieder die post ab,  , wird beim short trek sicher n heftiges Anfangstempo geben, der komplette Junioren Nationalkader hat sich angemeldet..._

Tja, da wirds sicher tierisch abgehen sozusagen.   


Gruß
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------

